# PX4 Compact Holster



## Dadman (Sep 12, 2014)

Do you carry your PX4 CCW? 

What is your favorite holster for conceal carry?
I'm looking at both inside wasteband and outside wasteband.
Probably leaning more towards the OWB for comfort reasons.

Thank you!


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

IWB. actually quite comfortable. I have one for each gun. I put it at about 4 o'clock. Good for driving and protected by elbow for concealment.


----------



## Dadman (Sep 12, 2014)

Dadman said:


> Do you carry your PX4 CCW?
> 
> What is your favorite holster for conceal carry?
> I'm looking at both inside wasteband and outside wasteband.
> ...


What name brand holster is your 'go to' for CC?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I prefer IWB. My holster is remarkably comfortable, it is from SHTF Gear Ltd. SHTF Gear Holsters - American Made, Fast Shipping, Comfortable Holsters


----------

